# 660 Snorkel Problem!!!!



## dl2010 (Jun 28, 2014)

I have 06 660 grizzly and i have a HMF utility series pipe and a 170 main jet. it ran fine until i installed a triangle snorkel kit ( true dual 1.5in hoses for airbox). At half throttle it would sputter and spit out white smoke. So i ran it with the airbox lid off and it runs perfect so i pulled the 170 and put the stock back in ( its a 153.8) anyway it ran fine until about 30 mph and it backfires and falls out. the hoses arent kinked in fact i unpluged them at the airbox so its just the elbows sucking in air. Im afraid to jet any lower than factor since i have a pipe because it needs at least a 170 for it. So if anyone can help please do!

I have never adjusted air/fuel screw
Still has stock pilot jet
Needle is fixed ( meaning it only has one setting)
Ive cut 3 coils off of spring already


----------



## dl2010 (Jun 28, 2014)

Cmon guys please help


----------



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm not to sure but it could be to much "air flow" the exhaust could be to small for the extra air coming through if i were you i would look into more but you might need a new exhaust pipe. Hope this helps a little


----------



## Diggin Riggin (Sep 29, 2013)

If it ran good without the lid then it was jetted too rich for the snorkels and lid. Does it sputter at WOT, part throttle, or both? When you dropped jet size did you put the lid back on? A lot of variables here. Main jet affect 3/4 to WOT, the needles affect off idle to 3/4 throttle.


----------



## dl2010 (Jun 28, 2014)

With the stock jet and lid on it run great until wide open. And the hmf pipe is only a few weeks old with only a couple of hours on it. With a 170 main jet and the lid on and about 1/2 throttle it sputters. But now with a 175 main jet and the snorkels and the opening in the airbox lid open it sputters at WOT and blows black smoke


----------



## Diggin Riggin (Sep 29, 2013)

Sounds like your main jet is too large. So, you have snorkels and an opening in the lid? What is the purpose of the snorkel if water can go right in the lid before it gets to the top of the snorkel? Maybe I am misunderstanding. My suggestion is to set the air box up how your going to run it permanently and jet accordingly. The a/f ratio is going to be vastly different when comparing lid on and off, the jetting will be much different as well. I can't give you exact jetting specs because I'm not familiar with your quad, just the basics.


----------



## dl2010 (Jun 28, 2014)

I opened the stock intake just to test it. Ive already sealed it back off. So i need to find a main jet between stock and 170?


----------



## Diggin Riggin (Sep 29, 2013)

Find someone on here that has a similar combo as you and start there. An air/fuel meter would be perfect. With it blowing black smoke it is getting too much fuel or not enough air. So add air (larger snorkel diameter) or reduce fuel with smaller main jet. Sounds like the 170 is too large if everything else is working correctly. So yes, somewhere between stock and 170 is where you will be, or again, increase air flow. One three inch pipe will flow more than two 1.5 inch pipes/hoses. Make sure your choke isn't on or stuck, that will make it run rich. Not real familiar with the Mikuni's.


----------



## dl2010 (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok will do thanks for your help


----------



## dl2010 (Jun 28, 2014)

Ok just to let you guys that may have the same problem with your 660 with dual 1.5in snorkels to the airbox and a slip on hmf utility a 155 main jet is the size that is required.


----------



## Roadmap123 (Jul 22, 2014)

dl2010 said:


> Ok just to let you guys that may have the same problem with your 660 with dual 1.5in snorkels to the airbox and a slip on hmf utility a 155 main jet is the size that is required.


where do have purchased those snorkles? Very interesting!


----------

